# Datcope's Lighting Project



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Before I start, I want to thank the forum for introducing me to VOLT lighting solutions. Since my first lighting project back in 1986, I have always gone with whatever products were being pushed through the 'big box' stores (keep in mind there was no internet back then). After reading Ware's thread, I decided to give VOLT products a try and am very pleased with the initial stages of this project.

A condensed version of my project is to highlight the facades of my house along with numerous mature oak trees in my yard and have decided to begin with the VOLT® Infiniti™ 60 G3 Aluminum LED Spotlights. Initially, I have purchased a 300 watt transformer with the integrated timer and photocell. I expect to commit it to the front yard and purchase a 2nd unit for the back yard.



Not having experience with these spotlights, I started by rigging them up in a 'temporary' configuration to get an idea of the beam patterns. Now that I have that worked out, I am stating to place the spotlights around the house (photos coming shortly). On a side note, I was having the same issue described on the VOLT forum of my lights turning off after approximately (5) minutes. As it turns out, the ambient light would trigger the photocell and turn the lights on which would then trigger them to go off (too much ambient light). I solved the problem by channeling my inner McGyver and putting some black electrical tape on a portion of the photocell cover.

So, today I conquered my first hurdle involving the running a conduit under my front sidewalk which is 9' wide. I used a 10' long piece of 2" schedule 40 PVC pipe and it worked out well. I learned that at 58 years old I don't swing a sledge like I used to do when I was 18. ;-)


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@datcope

Nicely done! I tackled my lighting project out front a few weeks ago. Had to dig under my 4-foot walkway.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@ronjon84790 thanks!


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Have you made any progress on your project?


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Jayray I haven't.....I hope to get out tomorrow and reposition my transformer, run my new main line and install another set of 4 spotlights.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, it was great weather today in Liberty Hill, Texas and my wife and I are now over the flu, so we moved the transformer to the back yard and installed additional lights in the front yard. Below are day and night photos...





After the first of the year, I plan to continue the lights down the side yards and across the back. I also plan to light the trees in the front and back yards.


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks great @datcope!

I like how the lights highlight the rigidness of the wall but, the house still appears modernly refined.

Looking forward to seeing the expansion! :thumbup:


----------

